# Ideal tank size for a beginner?



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm toying with the idea of setting up my first marine tank, and I'll admit that I'm more than a little bit intimidated. I know that you have more room for error with a larger tank; what is the smallest tank you would recommend for someone who is a total newb when it comes to saltwater tanks?

Dayna


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

40G MIN. People might tell you smaller but you'll save yourself some major headaches if you go as big as you can. Like I tell everyone read. read. read.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll vouch for that. The BIGGER the tank the EASIER it is!! Iv got a 35g and it is a pain in my ass keeping up on just water evap. So keep that in mind if your setting one up. I'd go with a 55g and that will make your life so much easier. Plus from what iv read a lot of the cool fish need bigger tanks.


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

I've heard 40 gal, but from the 20 gal I'm currently using, I'd say as long as you have a good way of stopping evaporation (or at least on a large scale) and are committed, I'd say you could keep a smaller tank with beginner fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say a 20 gal because they are small enough that they are easy to clean and large enough that you don't have to clean them too often if you understock. It is true the bigger the easier, but large tanks are expensive and if you decide to get rid of your tank, it's easier to find a taker for a smaller tank usually. I personally would rather have a bunch of small tanks than a couple large tanks. Some reasons to get large tanks are that you can keep more fish in them, you can keep larger fish, if you understock, you don't have to do water changes as much, and their water quality is much more stable. I sure hope that helped you! Edit: Just noticed it was saltwater.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

She was asking about saltwater. The smaller the tank the harder it is to upkeep. Water evap in a saltwater tank is a huge problem.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forty gallon is the smallest I'd recommend, although 50 gallons would be better. Once you add your sand and rock into a 40 gallon, you'll only have about 30 gallons of water! With the fifty gallon tank, you'd still stay at about forty.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

30-Long if you really stay on top of things, but 40 is better. A 40-Breeder is awesome.
And use a cover glass! Evaporation is a very big deal.


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

If it was me I'd just get a boat instead


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Petsmart has a nice 46G BF tank set-up with stand. However, a 50 gallon tank I saw in Petsmart is only 36Lx20Hx15W. Down the road I may go that route for SW tank set-up.

As TOS would say, go big or go home. LOL!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

don't waste your money buying a tank at petsmart trust me hella overpriced when it comes to the standard glass tanks. id go 55g with a small 10g sump if i was doing saltwater


----------

